# Hobie Bass Bash



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Any other Hobies here going to the Hobie Bass Bash?
(For Hobie Fishing Kayaks only Im afraid).

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

If I am not working I will be there. I should know by tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're kidding, right


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Whats wrong with a Hobie bash?

As longer as were not bashing Hobie owners in a fit of jelous rage


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Like... How totally... How totally Hobie..........

Also... I'd like a pony?

WHERE'S MY PONY????


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Peril said:


> You're kidding, right


Hi Peril, Is that directed at me? I work a rotating shift and lately my shifts are all over the shop, so I actually am not sure if I am working or not on that date and will know tomorrow night when I go to work.

If your statement was not directed at me, please ignore the above statement. 

Chris


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris,
I would say, on Peril's behalf, that his statement stems more from Pedal Envy.   

To anyone else wondering why its Hobie only, its basically a day put on by Mal of Sunstate Hobie for his Kayaking customers, out of his own pocket. Its a gesture of good will.
He's a top bloke and he puts on a great day. If you want to be part of it the answer is simple! Get a hobie!

Last year I got the biggest Bass, so Im keen to better that.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jake said:


> Chris,
> I would say, on Peril's behalf


Bold, presumptuous, and ... way off the mark. I could've bought a hobie, but I enjoy kayak fishing


----------



## BM (Feb 19, 2006)

Where is this hobie bash ?? If you don't mind me asking.... and can second hand buyers go too ? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm always game to bash a Hobie.
The new Hobie Swan:









Hands-free, but the neck gets in the way of casting sometimes.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Bwa hahahaha Zed , good one .

So it's only taken a while but they already think they are better than all other yakers eh, hobie only trips , well la de flippin da.
Pass the pims james, would you like cream in your tea jeaves. Ding , oh the scones are ready ,anyone for caviar.

How bout everyone without a hobie turn up and crash that party.

Pretty soon there will be bashes for proper kayaks only , no pedal powered yaks allowed.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

HI where can i buy one of those new hobie swans . Its not for me its for my little one.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zed, PeterJ and kraley those are great replies fellas :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Zed already showed us the swan, but what about the Pink Flamingo.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...


Penis envy?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Jake said:
> ...


Well, if you say so. But I wouldn't admit to riding around on a 3m long penis


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hahahahahah! Hobie swan, flamingo, racer. Hahahahah! Crazy!!!!!

Yakabe.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Peril said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Peril said:
> ...


Thats rather a brave statement Dave... :roll: :roll:

8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you guys are crazy...

BTW, I'm having a fishing comp this weekend. :idea: Only blue Tarpon 120 kayaks with 6'3" guys named Dave allowed to enter... meet at "Secret Spot X", and don't forget the password!..... :roll: :? :wink:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Peril said:


> Well, if you say so. But I wouldn't admit to riding around on a 3m long penis


I know Im busy at work (thats my excuse anyway) but for some reason I thought Dave said "I wouldnt mind riding around on a 3m long penis."

Which had me worried, of course, and resulted in my last comment.

Oh, what a tangled web we weave.

Anyhoo, Im looking forward to swanning around Lake MacDonald with a bunch of 3m penises bashing Bass.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont stereotype us all <sigh>

Just coz a company rep ( from what i read above ) wants to promote a 'Hobie Only' event dosent allow any of you to start disclaiming the sport because of a paddling feature that a buyer wishes to purchase and use whilst fishing...

Player haters lol


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Pardon?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Davey G said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you guys are crazy...
> 
> BTW, I'm having a fishing comp this weekend. :idea: Only blue Tarpon 120 kayaks with 6'3" guys named Dave allowed to enter... meet at "Secret Spot X", and don't forget the password!..... :roll: :? :wink:


Anyone know where I can borrow a blue Tarpon 120 kayak? I'll be in that!! 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I think it strangely appropriate the the most misspelt word on the forum is PEDAL and its variants, PEDALLER and PEDALLING


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If they were Kiwi's they'd be PIDDLING.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you guys are crazy...
> 
> BTW, I'm having a fishing comp this weekend. :idea: Only blue Tarpon 120 kayaks with 6'3" guys named Dave allowed to enter... meet at "Secret Spot X", and don't forget the password!..... :roll: :? :wink:


Davey, I think you stand a good chance at that comp.

Good luck anyway,

Z



> You know us country folk...........spelling anything longer than baaa is a problem


OMG, you do realize it's 0700 and I'm having coffee.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

> If they were Kiwi's they'd be PIDDLING.


Bwa hahahahahahahahaha what a ripper.

Hay gatesy once there is a hole in your bottom there is no way to plug it :shock:

And i must say what a "flash " stand hobby had at the fishing show here in Melb , no wonder they cost soooo much.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> If they were Kiwi's they'd be PIDDLING.


Hey!.....easy with the Kiwi jokes. I am a Kiwi and a Hobie owner. Go the Piddlers!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> I was going around drummoyne bay a few weeks ago and I trolled past some moored yachts. There was an old salt on one of them. He looked at me with complete disdain as I pedalled (actually Peril, I could use pedaled and still be correct so don't mess with me- I have a dictionary! ) slowly by. You could tell he was the kind of seaman that disdained innovation as unneccesary and in the end, probably unsafe.
> 
> He didn't say hello, just commanded like Ahab "Show me what it'll do" I instantly kicked it into high gear to show him just how fast it could go.
> 
> "That'll do" he said, dismissing me with his gaze, and went back to his rope-whipping or sail flaking or whatever it was he was doing. I think I passed the test. He still hated the idea of the contraption - but I had demonstrated that it worked.


An invasion of armies can be resisted, but not an idea whose time has come. 
Victor Hugo (1802 - 1885), 'Histoire d'un crime,' 1852


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Since someone has already let the swan out of the sack I thought you might be interested in the next big thing.
The optional flybridge (not shown) really sets it off!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Was i talking about your kayak gatesy, ahh yeah i was .


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe some of the NSW Hobie yakers will make the journey north?

Perhaps this will be the Ã¢â‚¬Å"Hobie Bass Bash Ã¢â‚¬Å"State of OriginÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Against my better judgement......

What if you own a Hobie Quest???


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The Tournament is open (and free) to all Hobie Kayak customers of Sunstate Hobie and Associated Queensland stockists. I have sent invitations to all fishing kayak owners on record. There will be Quest fishos there for sure.


----------

